# New Member



## pepsicola (Sep 14, 2007)

Im picking up my first TT, Moro 2003 225 Coupe in the morning (Tuesday) getting quite excited as I really enjoyed taking it out for a test drive. 

Just wondering are there many members in my area ie Chippenham, Melksham, Bath etc


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have you joined the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk of just the TT Forum


----------



## pepsicola (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi thanks

I joined up last week


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

pepsicola said:


> Hi thanks
> 
> I joined up last week


Good man  have a look on the link for your local rep www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

pepsicola said:


> Im picking up my first TT, Moro 2003 225 Coupe in the morning (Tuesday) getting quite excited as I really enjoyed taking it out for a test drive.
> 
> Just wondering are there many members in my area ie Chippenham, Melksham, Bath etc


 Hi,
not too far away from you , the ADI at Castle Coombe, Saturday 13th October ,see the events section for details , there will be quite a lot of us there


----------



## pepsicola (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi,
not too far away from you , the ADI at Castle Coombe, Saturday 13th October ,see the events section for details , there will be quite a lot of us there [/quote]

I was looking forard to going but I now have to bee somewhere else that weekend, I gutted


----------

